# Hipoteca 30000 euros a 5 años. Es posible?



## bibliotequiero (12 Abr 2012)

Pues eso. MI hermana quiere pedir 5 kilos a pagar en 5 años. No se si ofrecen hipotecas de una cantidad tan pequeña y a tan poco tiempo, que es evidente que al banco le conviene sangrarte cuanto más tiempo mejor. 
Solo necesita esa cantidad, y hemos calculado que de esa forma, con las desgravaciones, en 2 años y medio paga la hipoteca (en Gipuzkoa son 12000 euros el máximo desgravable al año), y ademas saca un tajo. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## _juanma_ (12 Abr 2012)

Mientras menos dinero necesites, menos pegas te pondrá el banco.

Si solo necesita eso es porque tendrá bastantes ahorros, por lo que a pesar de que no está el horno para bollos en tema de créditos, no va a tener pega alguna si tiene trabajo.


----------



## bibliotequiero (12 Abr 2012)

Gracias por contestar!
No, pega ninguna, además es funcionaria de carrera. La duda era si había algún limite por lo bajo (en cantidad de dinero, y en tiempo para devolverlo), es que no encuentro esa información por ninguna parte.


----------



## _juanma_ (12 Abr 2012)

Una hipoteca no deja de ser un préstamo en el cual la propia casa es el aval. 

Por tanto, si encima es funcionaria pues no va a tener ningún problema.


----------



## chuty4 (12 Abr 2012)

Ni soy bankero ni he pedido una cipoteca en mi vida, pero qué raro se me hace leer banco y "no vas a tener ningún problema" en la mísma frase...::


----------



## bibliotequiero (12 Abr 2012)

chuty4 dijo:


> Ni soy bankero ni he pedido una cipoteca en mi vida, pero qué raro se me hace leer banco y "no vas a tener ningún problema" en la mísma frase...::




jajaja, es verdad.
Gracias a todos!


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (13 Abr 2012)

Y digo yo, para 30.000 euros, no sería más lógico pedir un préstamo personal en vez de una hipoteca? Le merece la pena a tu hermana hipotecar su casa por 30.000 euros?


----------



## Mininota (13 Abr 2012)

Sin la menor duda se pueden hacer hipotecas por el importe que sea. No hay mínimo. Alguna he visto de 1.600 leuritos (para refinanciar deudas), verdaderamente asombrosa, porque los gastos ya se iban casi a la mitad de lo prestado. 
Así estamos...


----------



## Desi (13 Abr 2012)

Yo sólo sé que el mínimo en ING es de 50.000 Euros. Creo que no hay un minimo de años..


----------



## Blackbird (13 Abr 2012)

Si consigue un 0% de comisión de amortización anticipada, entonces la "cantidad mínima" y "el tiempo mínimo" son lo de menos.


----------



## jajavi (13 Abr 2012)

yo estaba en una situacion similar hace poco
por la tasacion, la gestoria obligada, los seguros obligados...no compensa una hipoteca respecto de un credito personal
ademas muchos bancos limitan el importe por lo bajo (en plan, "pa eso ni nos movemos")


----------



## bibliotequiero (14 Abr 2012)

Los que el tocho se llevó dijo:


> Y digo yo, para 30.000 euros, no sería más lógico pedir un préstamo personal en vez de una hipoteca? Le merece la pena a tu hermana hipotecar su casa por 30.000 euros?



Hombre, pues hemos echado cuentas, y pagándolo en 2 años y medio ( 12000 euros por año), y desgravando el máximo cada año (en Gipuzkoa 12000 euros, es decir, le devuelven 2160 euros cada año), y descontados los intereses que tiene que pagar, sale ganando 3700 euros. NI color con el préstamo, vamos.


----------



## Mahbes (14 Abr 2012)

Y..que cuota os sale cada mes, que interes os meten?


----------



## bibliotequiero (14 Abr 2012)

jajavi dijo:


> yo estaba en una situacion similar hace poco
> por la tasacion, la gestoria obligada, los seguros obligados...no compensa una hipoteca respecto de un credito personal
> ademas muchos bancos limitan el importe por lo bajo (en plan, "pa eso ni nos movemos")



es un piso de protección, no hay que tasarlo. El seguro, solo el de hogar (que de todas formas lo va a coger). Ya os digo, 3700 euros sale ganando, descontados intereses. Yo creo que, excepto la posibilidad que apuntas (de que el banco se niegue a darle una hipoteca así), no hay color, y merece la pena. Eso sí, si el banco se niega, mi hermana se largará a otro, y la politica de este banco no es precisamente perder clientes (caja laboral).


----------



## bibliotequiero (14 Abr 2012)

Calculamos que están dando euribor más 1,5 o así. Hemos hecho las cuentas con el simulador de inverforo. La cuota sale 575 euros al mes. En dos años y medio se ventila desgravando el máximo cada año.


----------



## Mahbes (14 Abr 2012)

Solo 1,5?????.....muy corto me lo fias.


----------



## bibliotequiero (14 Abr 2012)

Bueno, aunque fuera, incluso, un euribor mas 3, saldría ganando unos 2800 euros. Lo acabo de mirar.


----------



## Mahbes (14 Abr 2012)

Creo que sigues siendo optimista... yo lo dejaria en un 7 u 8%, lo consideraria una buena "operacion", tal como esta el patio.


----------



## bibliotequiero (14 Abr 2012)

Bueno, acabo de enterarme que hay una opción aun mejor. Prestamo de mis padres, con interes cero, y desgrava igual igual. Pues si no ofrecen nada decente, eso mismo. O, aun mejor, directamente. Gracias por vuestras respuestas.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (14 Abr 2012)

bibliotequiero dijo:


> Pues eso. MI hermana quiere pedir 5 kilos a pagar en 5 años. No se si ofrecen hipotecas de una cantidad tan pequeña y a tan poco tiempo, que es evidente que al banco le conviene sangrarte cuanto más tiempo mejor.
> Solo necesita esa cantidad, y hemos calculado que de esa forma, con las desgravaciones, en 2 años y medio paga la hipoteca (en Gipuzkoa son 12000 euros el máximo desgravable al año), y ademas saca un tajo. Gracias de antemano.



por tan poco hipotecar la casa, pues no se... en otros tiempos, hace 20 y tantos años, algunos gremios o colegios profesionales hacían créditos personales para este fin. Desconozco si persisten todavía. 
Solo pedían el aval de 2 colegiados, en aquellos tiempos firmaba todo Dios pero ahora lo dudo


----------



## bibliotequiero (14 Abr 2012)

De momento la mejor opción que veo es el prestamo a interes cero de los padres, que además deduce.


----------

